# Bought a Kessil a360we.. Having regrets.



## Roasty (Jul 4, 2018)

So I bought the Kessil a360we tuna sun for my new iwagumi setup.

Tuna sun with gooseneck mount and adaptor
Spectril controller
ADA 60p
Hc Cuba and utricularia graminifolia carpet
Co2 injection

Have not started planting yet, but on initial setup, the a360we seems rather bright, even on dimmest setting.

Anyone else using this light with the ADA 60p? Overkill lighting? 

At this time.. Considering these options :
1) AI prime freshwater
2) radion xr15fw g4
3) kessil a160we (leaning to this, considering I already have the Spectril controller) 
4) just use the a360we

Any thoughts on the above options? 
Will the radion also be overkill? I think the main issue preventing me from getting the radion is I don't like the look of the stand mount..


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

Any way you can raise it higher? Hang the light instead? I'd just use it and make do since it is a really good light and especially since you have the controller already.


----------



## Roasty (Jul 4, 2018)

swarley said:


> Any way you can raise it higher? Hang the light instead? I'd just use it and make do since it is a really good light and especially since you have the controller already.


I have it mounted on the right wall of the tank at present. I can get the light higher if I mount it from the back wall of the tank, but there will be lot of light spill in front of the tank.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

For 17gal both the 360 and Radion are overkill..
Can't say for certain but the Kessil will only dim to 10-15% and the 6000-9000k range is eye bright.
Point is it's probably not as bright to the plants as you think but still...

my larger DIY COB's are like that too even though they will dim down past 10% they still are bright so I get what you are seeing..

AI Prime was probably good enough and would have been my choice..Not sure all would agree,,


----------



## Roasty (Jul 4, 2018)

jeffkrol said:


> For 17gal both the 360 and Radion are overkill..


Thanks for chiming in. 
So probably the kessil a160 or Ai prime freshwater then?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Sure.. as long as you like the 360's look..go w/ the little Kessil.

Mr Aqua 60p w/kessil first planted tank
https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1023865-kessil-tuna-sun-vs-ecotech-xr15fw.html


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Overkill no doubt. Maybe an A160we might be more suitable. I have two over a 120H running at 55% intensity and they suit my needs.


----------



## Roasty (Jul 4, 2018)

Jeff5614 said:


> Overkill no doubt. Maybe an A160we might be more suitable. I have two over a 120H running at 55% intensity and they suit my needs.


Have just ordered the a160we. Using the a360 for now as just finished planting carpet and doing a dry start.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

I have an AI Prime on my 75P, i absolutely love it. But it's a medium light tank (i've got it turned down about 50%. The interface is f'ing rad. I love the ramp up and down, the customizability, etc.

I like it so much, I just bought two more for my 120P which i'm thinking of swapping out the 2 - 48" current sat plus pros on. 

I would get this over all your options minus maybe the XR15, but much different price points


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

Now you make me want the AI Freshes again.. @HBdirtbag lol.. It's either that or the twinstars for me. Can't decide either for my next 60U build =( You think those pucks get to high light at 18 inch depth?


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Twinstars aren't adjustable, right? To me, i can't stand lights where i cant make adjustments, even if it's simply being able to dim.

Bump: and yes, i absolutely think they'd get high light at 18"


----------



## Captaindemo (Jun 29, 2018)

I have the AI Prime HD freshwater and to me it looks rather yellow on the 6500-7000K setting. I called AI for some recommendations and was told they didnt have any and only had one tank in their building set up with it. I think that if a company is to release a light, there should be some sort of support other than for issues with working. Now if I was to purchase the marine one, I am positive that support wouldn't be a issue. Just a little info for you that I have experienced and somewhat of a rant. I did end up buying two of the XR15FW's but have yet to try them out or call EcoTech. Although in my month or so of watching videos and trying to research both these lights, EcoTech was pretty helpful understanding the light and its capabilities.


----------



## Kaiede (Sep 11, 2017)

The color temp slider is not accurate at all on the Prime FW, and I think they only mildly adapted it from their marine version. There’s about zero chance you can heavily mix in 3500K with 6500K and somehow wind up with 8000K color temp the way that slider configures the color mix. It does make the support for freshwater feel like a little bit of an afterthought.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Twinstar does make a dimmable model. As far as ramping up/down that requires an aftermarket dimmer which I saw in one of George Farmer's latest videos. It's around the 4:15 mark in the video.


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

I thought the twinstars are only dimmable with an extra dimmer thingy. not very expensive at least. So I'm leaning towards the Twinstars. My 60U build is still in the early planning stages so I've got plenty of time to decide thankfully.


----------



## Roasty (Jul 4, 2018)

Just to follow up on my original post.

I ended up canceling the order for the a160 kessil and getting an ai prime freshwater. 

Tested it out and it's just nice for the 60p. Am currently still using the a360we for the dry start as the light output is immense for a tank this size. 

Also decided to keep the a360we as I visited a local fish shop and they had a 2 and 3 ft tank setups using the a360we and they did seem very nice with water in the tank. The shimmer is beautiful and colour rendition seems really good. 

The ai prime is just a fantastic little thing and the amount of tweaking and customization available is amazing. Loving the gradual ramp up and ramp down and colour options.


----------



## mbakota (Feb 19, 2018)

I feel the same way about ALL the Kessils. This is unfortunate since I spent about 2K on them before I realized they are no good for planted tank.
Problems: 1) not really dimmable below 50% or so 2) only use 2 types of LEDs in that small space under the lens, this grows algae great, plants OK, the spectrum is not ideal for plant growth 3) uneven illumination, even if you get 2-3 of them and hand them 6inches or higher. 4) not silent (e.g. for bedroom purposes), that fan annoys me.
My kids bedroom 20 gallon planted tank has the new Fluvals 3.0 and they are way better for planted tank, I think this is mainly due to the evenness of illumination, and combination of different spectrum LEDs.

Bump: BTW I now prefer fluorescents.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

mbakota said:


> I feel the same way about ALL the Kessils. This is unfortunate since I spent about 2K on them before I realized they are no good for planted tank.
> Problems: 1) not really dimmable below 50% or so 2) only use 2 types of LEDs in that small space under the lens, this grows algae great, plants OK, the spectrum is not ideal for plant growth 3) uneven illumination, even if you get 2-3 of them and hand them 6inches or higher. 4) not silent (e.g. for bedroom purposes), that fan annoys me.
> My kids bedroom 20 gallon planted tank has the new Fluvals 3.0 and they are way better for planted tank, I think this is mainly due to the evenness of illumination, and combination of different spectrum LEDs.
> 
> Bump: BTW I now prefer fluorescents.


How are they not dimmable below 50%? I have a pair that ramps up to 55% during the photoperiod and then back down. So this is a bit confusing.

It's pretty silly to blame algae issues on one's lights, the blame for algae is poor management on the part of the aquarist such as too much light, lack of maintenance, etc. Spectrum is also a poor excuse. Plants will grow well with any of the lights on the market.

This tank looks to have fairly decent growth and not much algae.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

I took it more as a bit sarcastic.. Kessil's AFAICT don't "dim to zero"..
Best is like 15% then off.and 15% w/ large COB's is a but load of light to the eye..
got the same problem w/ DIY COB's

May look like only 50%

I was trying to find a vid of this but apparently they are rare.. 
You can prob. clarify this for me?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have them come on at 5% and ramp up to 55% over an hour and a half. After six hours they ramp down to 40% for evening viewing and over the last hour go from 40% to 0. At least that's how they're set on the controller. I guess 5% could actually be 15%. They're really very dim at the beginning and end of the period and the ramp up and down is gradual, not stepped. At the end of the photoperiod they are quite dim, but don't fade to black. It is more like flipping a switch off at that point. I don't find that bothersome at all. After going from T5's that were either on or off, having that smooth ramp up/down through the photoperiod even if it starts and ends at 5% or 15% was great.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Jeff5614 said:


> I have them come on at 5% and ramp up to 55% over an hour and a half. After six hours they ramp down to 40% for evening viewing and over the last hour go from 40% to 0. At least that's how they're set on the controller. I guess 5% could actually be 15%. They're really very dim at the beginning and end of the period and the ramp up and down is gradual, not stepped. At the end of the photoperiod they are quite dim, but don't fade to black. It is more like flipping a switch off at that point. I don't find that bothersome at all. After going from T5's that were either on or off, having that smooth ramp up/down through the photoperiod even if it starts and ends at 5% or 15% was great.



Thanks, wasn't sure "exactly" how dim they got. Did know that they err "blink" off at one point..
most 10V controlled drivers have that issue..some worse than others..


> *Can I use the controller for moonlight mode?*
> 
> The controller is currently compatible with the A360 and A160 lines. The A360 lights are not capable of dimming down past 13%, thus even with the controller, the light will shut off at that intensity. The controller will be compatible with future lights that may have moonlight mode, but with the A360, you will not be able to create a moonlight effect.


Kessil LED Lights


So model dependent, somewhat?


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

Jeff5614 said:


> As far as ramping up/down that requires an aftermarket dimmer which I saw in one of George Farmer's latest videos.


Here you go.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

jeffkrol said:


> Thanks, wasn't sure "exactly" how dim they got. Did know that they err "blink" off at one point..
> most 10V controlled drivers have that issue..some worse than others..
> 
> Kessil LED Lights
> ...


Maybe. I have A160's and used to have them set to come on at 10% but changed them to 5% and really think they're dimmer at the 5% setting than 10% or maybe it's just me, lol.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I almost forgot this tank. It's managing to grow some plants using Kessils also.

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/tenji-builds-amazon.com-a-jaw-dropping-planted-aquarium-system


----------



## Kegel70 (Jul 5, 2018)

Jeff5614 said:


> I almost forgot this tank. It's managing to grow some plants using Kessils also.
> 
> http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/tenji-builds-amazon.com-a-jaw-dropping-planted-aquarium-system




Plants don’t look very healthy. Way too blue. You can tell they’re suffering.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

You need a catchy rhyme like no highs, no lows, it must be bose...
No reds in this vessel, it must be kessil?
:/


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kegel70 said:


> Plants don’t look very healthy. Way too blue. You can tell they’re suffering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So unhealthy I'm seeing some red in the tank also.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Nobody says Kessils can't "grow stuff"..

This speaks for itself..








I can neither confirm nor deny this older review...
https://aquarium-digest.com/tag/kessil/#kessil


----------



## UbbeDall (Jun 24, 2016)

https://d3vv6lp55qjaqc.cloudfront.net/items/0j2O3h190c2A2G0u2f1o/DSC_3159.jpg
https://d3vv6lp55qjaqc.cloudfront.net/items/3r1K363K0u3j2Y24111Q/DSC_3347.jpg

Three weeks of growth in my old tank with kessils, didn't seem to have issues with reds, and wasn't doing any particular dosing other than some generalist tropica liquid fertiliser.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

We all know that despite what we see in the Amazon tank and George Farmer's tank even if plants would grow with those lights, which according to a previous poster is doubtful since all he had was algae, there certainly would be no reds.

Bump:


UbbeDall said:


> https://d3vv6lp55qjaqc.cloudfront.net/items/0j2O3h190c2A2G0u2f1o/DSC_3159.jpg
> https://d3vv6lp55qjaqc.cloudfront.net/items/3r1K363K0u3j2Y24111Q/DSC_3347.jpg
> 
> Three weeks of growth in my old tank with kessils, didn't seem to have issues with reds, and wasn't doing any particular dosing other than some generalist tropica liquid fertiliser.


I think you must have photoshopped those like George and whoever took the photos at Amazon .

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> Nobody says Kessils can't "grow stuff"..
> 
> This speaks for itself..
> 
> ...


Just having some sarcastic fun. Opinions on lights are like opinions on water changes and fert routines, quite carried.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Jeff5614 said:


> We all know that despite what we see in the Amazon tank and George Farmer's tank even if plants would grow with those lights, which according to a previous poster is doubtful since all he had was algae, there certainly would be no reds.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


Yea (just wait till I "finish" this..
Most of this is to try to make Kessil better. not in any way criticize users..

Bump: In a sense it is a nit picky thing. Kessil doesn't release diode composition or their own PAR numbers. 

Just a throw your money at me and trust me type attitude..
Secondly, after following the fw ones for awhile there "MIGHT" have been changes to the composition of their COB's but who knows
Kessil isn't saying and fw people aren't paying that close of attention..

From a purely nit picky point of view they are way behind the curve w/ the "just" 6000-9000k adjustments, no smooth dim to zero, no moonlight (I don't use it but certainly consider it a gimme in expensive programmable lights nowadays) 

Producing red and expressing red are 2 different things as well..
Like I said, nobody says Kessils can't grow things..
Just 3 "estimates"..Kessils top one (A80 or A160).. but honestly, not sure of which fw version, but a newer one..
SEE THAT is the problem.. poor communication on their part


























Playing w/ rounding and to accentuate the point..
ff COB has 40% more reflectable red in the sat. red band.. 

I would be more than happy to be proven wrong here, if Kessil would reveal their high density spectrum or even diode array..
It's not the users but the company.. (It's not you but me.. )


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I completely understand wanting to show off any reds one has as well as possible. When I had red stems I was using T5HO lighting and included a Giesemann Aquaflora in the mix because it made them appear redder.


----------



## Kegel70 (Jul 5, 2018)

UbbeDall said:


> https://d3vv6lp55qjaqc.cloudfront.net/items/0j2O3h190c2A2G0u2f1o/DSC_3159.jpg
> 
> https://d3vv6lp55qjaqc.cloudfront.net/items/3r1K363K0u3j2Y24111Q/DSC_3347.jpg
> 
> ...




I don’t see any difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Honestly they work fine, I just feel that they're overpriced and also don't like their marketing schtick. Just like bose who used to say frequency response is irrelevant while selling a speaker that was about 20$ in materials for 800+, it was literally 8 or 9 dirt cheap chinese drivers in an mdf or similar material box, and the frequency response was terrible but their selling point was supposedly that it put out sound reflections everywhere like a terribly setup concert (shimmer anyone?)... afaict the selling point of kessils is the soda can presentation and intense shimmer, but they don't give proper measurements and try to argue that par and spectrum have no meaning due to secret sauce? below the a360 model $ per watt they're not even cheaper than a freaking solar rgb (and if you take efficiency into account it's insane how expensive they are).

Afaict george's tank and the amazon tank only have red tiger lotus, and I can't find any detail shots of the amazon tank but while George's looks healthy I think it can be made redder than that low tech. I somewhat feel like if you aren't sexually attracted to soda cans or shimmer they cost quite a lot for mystical marketing and poor efficiency.
Those are lovely brown plants ubbe, honestly I feel like when people show off their (or some aquascaper's) kessil tanks they only show off how poorly they display reds. The plants may be healthy, but the presentation of reds is severely lacking.

For example:


DimitriSF said:


> E.g., here's a professional aquascaper that runs Kessils. Check out that insanely beautiful water shimmer!
> Thang To's ADA 120-P Nature Aquarium - YouTube


I firmly believe even regular AR can look much better than that...
and from the same aquascaper...


Nigel95 said:


> Difference after 5 days from Kessil to ADA RGB Solar. Photo by Thang To.


That's not just the presentation though it's probably something to do with the ada having a normal efficiency @ 130W vs this...


----------



## Kegel70 (Jul 5, 2018)

Wobblebonk said:


> Honestly they work fine, I just feel that they're overpriced and also don't like their marketing schtick. Just like bose who used to say frequency response is irrelevant while selling a speaker that was about 20$ in materials for 800+, it was literally 8 or 9 dirt cheap chinese drivers in an mdf or similar material box, and the frequency response was terrible but their selling point was supposedly that it put out sound reflections everywhere like a terribly setup concert (shimmer anyone?)... afaict the selling point of kessils is the soda can presentation and intense shimmer, but they don't give proper measurements and try to argue that par and spectrum have no meaning due to secret sauce? below the a360 model $ per watt they're not even cheaper than a freaking solar rgb (and if you take efficiency into account it's insane how expensive they are).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So you’re saying I should buy the Solar RGB? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Buy what you want based on your needs and data...
no more no less.

Remember it's not the tools but the carpenter...but gosh darn tough to build a dresser w/ a butter knife..


----------



## Kegel70 (Jul 5, 2018)

On a serious note, I read somewhere that the solar RGB would be way way too much light for a 60P. Same person argued the aquasky 602 would also be way too much light. He claimed algae would be the result. 

I’m coming from salt water and algae is controlled, partly, through the elimination of nutrients in the water. A planted tanks water is full of nutrients. Could he be right? Would I be setting myself up for failure in using such a high powered light on a smaller tank?

I like the RGB aesthetically and am not overly concerned about the cost. My salt water setup is an Elos system....overpriced for sure but pretty.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

130W over 17g is definitely quite a lot of light, especially when the only ways of dimming is another /more diffusers or raising it (without a rebuild of the psu), unless it's 130W of kessils maybe (sorry I couldn't resist...)

I've got 280W over an 80g tank and that never runs @ a full 280W (I'd estimate my day period is like 180-190W at its brightest) and I still need to tone them down a little further I think. Still dialing things in on that tank...
I suppose I should mention there's 40W of floodlights over the sump but no algae grows down there besides on the glass, still got a little hair algae up top.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Wobblebonk said:


> ... I somewhat feel like if you aren't sexually attracted to soda cans or shimmer they cost quite a lot for mystical marketing and poor efficiency.
> Those are lovely brown plants ubbe, honestly I feel like when people show off their (or some aquascaper's) kessil tanks they only show off how poorly they display reds. The plants may be healthy, but the presentation of reds is severely lacking.
> 
> For example:
> ...


It's probably no different than a sexual attraction to the sound of one's own voice. Mystical marketing is the same thing we had to listen to for years about ADA's products. Nice to see it has now moved on to other products.

I won't deny they don't present reds very well. Personally speaking I have no red plants so that doesn't bother me. I like the round pendant style, call it a sexual attraction if you want, as childish as it might be although I understand we live in a culture that uses sex and sexuality for the basis of most everything. I had rather see a well scaped tank with dull reds like that of George Farmer's or the scape at Amazon than eye popping reds laid out like a corn field. We all have different preferences and goals. 

When the discussion started it all seemed like some good natured fun, sarcasm and all, but now it seems like an endless argument so I think I'll say my goodbyes.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Jeff5614 said:


> It's probably no different than a sexual attraction to the sound of one's own voice. Mystical marketing is the same thing we had to listen to for years about ADA's products. Nice to see it has now moved on to other products.
> 
> I won't deny they don't present reds very well. Personally speaking I have no red plants so that doesn't bother me. I like the round pendant style, call it a sexual attraction if you want, as childish as it might be although I understand we live in a culture that uses sex and sexuality for the basis of most everything. I had rather see a well scaped tank with dull reds like that of George Farmer's or the scape at Amazon than eye popping reds laid out like a corn field. We all have different preferences and goals.
> 
> When the discussion started it all seemed like some good natured fun, sarcasm and all, but now it seems like an endless argument so I think I'll say my goodbyes.


Actually I was comparing vs the solar rgb per W as I think those are also overpriced, though with a different focus in features. I just think showing off how they can do reds is not one of the strengths of kessil. I actually like the soda can appearance, and you're certainly paying extra for the physical appearance of ada lights (or twinstars) as well. The smaller ada lights are easily 10 or 11$ per watt, which is well above the solar rgb/a160/a80. There are many beautiful tanks with kessils and looks are completely subjective (outside of dying plants maybe). For me personally the features of the kessil are not enough to justify the price, (and I wouldn't buy a full priced solar rgb either,) but I hang some monstrosities over my high tech tanks, diy lights, mixes of seemingly random bar leds etc so the physical appearance of the lights is of lower importance to me.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

It's a hobby.. Everything is over-priced..


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

At least they're not lupyleds! err I mean


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Wobblebonk said:


> At least they're not lupyleds! err I mean



What, don't want to spend 5 grand to grow water wysteria and java fern?
What's wrong with you.. 





> nearly $5,000 for a standard 48 inch tank? i see this company heading down the drain shortly.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

This is the official us distributor... you would think for 6k they could get a picture that wasn't taken with the world's first webcam. Though I think they don't even have any, they just get shipped to you from deutscheland. Or they're too expensive to have a display model.
https://alabamaaquarium.com/product/theone-146-57-inches/ The psu unit has 3 HLG-240H-12As (195w 12v...) inside and I guess since it's 16A *3 the cables are HUGE and there's 2 coming off that unit... using giant dot matrix printer plugs... the australian site claims this unit is 320W and the HLGs have like 7 year warranties so... I guess that's something?

psu info was from here 



 I didn't see his follow up video he said he would do...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Wait till the Chinese knock it off and sell an "equiv" on flea bay for $199.99
Free shipping..


All I can say is:
https://youtu.be/F-t8PngHgWY

Ok how do you embed you tube vids?

Should I charge 2 grand for this?


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Kegel70 said:


> On a serious note, I read somewhere that the solar RGB would be way way too much light for a 60P. Same person argued the aquasky 602 would also be way too much light. He claimed algae would be the result.
> 
> I’m coming from salt water and algae is controlled, partly, through the elimination of nutrients in the water. A planted tanks water is full of nutrients. Could he be right? Would I be setting myself up for failure in using such a high powered light on a smaller tank?



Yes ADA RGB Solar is LOTS of light on 60p. But it is possible if you do research and stay on top of your maintenance. It also depends hugely on what style you are going for. I am using it on 80cm tank diorama / low plantmass. Barely any algae. Little bit BBA on buces in fast flow areas. If you are going for a dutch style / heavy planted with lots of plants I see no problems with this LED. I think almost all ADA gallery scapes run ada rgb solar now even with low plantmass. I went for ada rgb solar because twinstar 600sp does not give enough light on sides in 80cm tank for good bushy stems. If I had a 60p I probably went for twinstar 600 sp. Still a risk that you maybe want a upgrade from twinstar to ada rgb solar if you have high standards. 



Green aqua ada 60p with ada rgb solar (this guys have quite some experience in maintaining tanks)

ADA Solar RGB - ROCKS! by Viktor Lantos, on Flickr


Ada system relies on lean dosing (water column) plants get their nutrients mostly from the soil. This always is a debate but I am not really a fan of EI dosing. I think ADA is also very lean especially if you put plants in cosmetic sand in front with such light. I like a mix between two but more towards lean dosing. 



I also believe in doing this every week during water change to get rid of organic waste. It's fun to do and gives me a good feeling of how much organic waste I put out weekly with this technique. 





With lots of light you just need to observe closely. A few minutes a day will be enough to see if things are going well. Respond quickly if something goes wrong. Get your co2 right from the start with high light (not easy). Trim old growth keep everything fresh. In short stay on top of maintenance!


----------



## Roasty (Jul 4, 2018)

Another update.
Have gotten used to the brightness of the a360we over the 60P.

My fish (cardinal tetras and chili rasboras) swim freely around the tank and seem unphased by the light. 

Hc cuba is growing great at the foreground particularly in the middle where the light is strongest. But at the far left there is very obvious slower growth I assume is due to fall off. I only have the light 5 inches above the tank; should I move it higher up? 

I have a little bit of algae at the very top of the highest rock. I have a bit of green spot algae on the front glass towards the lower third of the tank. Otherwise no green water or other types of algae. The gsa is easily removed with a razer. 

S.repens is growing crazy, as is the utricularia graminifolia and hydrocotyle tripartita. Ar mini is also growing very well, although more of a brownish red than a deep red colour.

Disco lights and in tank shimmer are mesmerising. Love just watching this tank with all the room lights off. 

I bought a second ai prime freshwater intended for my new 60F tank. Tried the ai prime on the 60P. For sheer power.. A360we hands down. At full power the ai prime seems almost insufficient for this tank; i am probably biased in this aspect as I think I've gotten used to the brightness and power of the kessil. 

Also, the "coldness" of the kessil at 50percent colour is just nice with the "blueness" from the ADA tank glass. 

Would I swap the kessil for the prime for the 60p? Well, maybe eventually, once the hc cuba carpet has completely covered the substrate over the far left of the tank. One thing I really like for the prime is the very gradual ramp up and ramp down intensity. I'm sure the fish will appreciate the gradual brightness turning on and off. Also, a less bright light would probably be better for the fish too.


----------



## Roasty (Jul 4, 2018)

Attached a pic of the tank with the kessil. This is at 50 percent colour and between 60 and 70 percent intensity. Hope u guys can view the attachment.


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

The reds definitely don't look great, but definitely can't deny the health of the plants growth. And the green of the plants are really great. Thumbs Up!


----------

